# Bringing my own boat Cudjoe Key DIY



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few things to remember - the bottom down there is hard cap coral, mostly so be careful where you run... That's also absolutely prime time for guides in the Keys so you'd better start now if you're looking for a guide. If Greg Poland is available I'd recommend him (305) 393-3327. Good luck, post up a report when you return....


----------



## travisbellamy (Feb 22, 2017)

I have never done any fly fishing in that area but we have always done well in cudjoe. get you a top spots map and it will give you some good spots. there is one rock pile marked on the gulf side about 2 miles out I think. it is 12-18ft deep and we have seen/caught some permit there.
good luck!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

There are no fish in that area! Believe me I know as my wife caught the last permit!  Sent you PM!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

That is a stud of a fish!!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Haven't been down to Cudjoe in 10 years but have done the diy thing from venture out a few times. Mostly avoided the Oceanside and stayed in the gulf side basins and on out to the contents. Good luck and mind the bottom if you're running that lostmen super skinny..


----------

